# R6 Firmware 1.1.1



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 9, 2020)

New firmware up on Canon Malaysia 







EOS R6 Firmware Update, Version 1.1.1 [Windows]


Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements: 1. A messaging is displayed when [HDMI display: Camera+External monitor] and [Overheat ...




my.canon


----------

